# For Fluffyhelen9999



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Hun

I just wanted to start this post for you

to wish u lots of  for your op on monday for your hydros

I hope that everything goes well and that you will be able to start your FET in the near future, and bring your dreams come true

Love and best wishes

Emilyxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Best of luck for Monday Helen...Sending you lots of thoughts and love

Vicki x x x x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

[fly]GOODLUCK HELEN[/fly]

Hope everything goes well for u on monday and u can get going with treatment wen ur ready, and achieve ur long deserved bfp!

Take care
love kelly


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Awwww thanks ladies, what a lovely post!  thanks for thinking of me!  I'll let you know how it went as soon as possible after!

Helen xx


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

*Helen * 
Ditto

All the best for monday big day   remember the next step needed to the FET

Do not take the car    

       

    



Dianne x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Dianne,
  
I was going to take my car as well!  but have dh in it as well so he could drive me back! (with me directing him somehow)...
thanks
H xx


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

*Helen * 
i will avoid the roads then 

Dianne x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Good luck for tomorrow Helen 



Nicky x x x


----------



## shupa (Jul 14, 2004)

Hope all goes well Helen!

Jo x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

GOOD LUCK HELEN ​ 









HOPE ALL GOES WELL AND IT WON'T BE LONG BEFORE YOU CAN START YOUR FET LOVE SARA XXXX  ​


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow hun.
xxxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

GOOD LUCK HELEN!

            ​


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Goodluck for tomorrrow 
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Good luck Helen hun - hope it all goes really smoothly today.

 

Claire xx


----------



## jola (May 18, 2006)

Adding my good wishes - You have been so sweet to me on this site, and its not surprising that evvryone is so full of good will to you! Hope it goes well!
Jola x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Helen

Loads and loads of luck and love for tomorrow hunny,thinking of you loads!!!11

Kelly x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

thanks ladies for all your lovely wishes!!
I am now home and feeling pretty well, apart from being a bit sore as expected!!  I am now without my right tube, which was in a terrible state, was in amongst lots of adhesions and bowel!!  think they had trouble finding it!!  anyway, tube was filled with lots of toxic fluid which I am definately best off without!!  my left tube however has been left as it is as apparently it looked all healthy!! My tube being stuck everywhere was apparently down to my appendix which burst during an operation when I was young! so would definately recommend everyone who's ever had appendix troubles getting their tubes checked out for hydrosalpinx's before starting IVF as apparently it reduces the chance of it working by lots!  
Anyway, thanks again,
Helen xxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

So glad to see u are doing well and op went great
       
Not be long til ur cycling hun and like u say u have a beter chance of success now that ur nasty tube has been removed!!
WOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!

Take care
love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Great news Helen ~ ohh i'm a little worried now as i had my appendix removed in 1988 as an emergency the consultant thinks that is def the cause for the the right to be damaged & left  blocked , 

How will they be able to tell if i have hydrosalpinx's ??

Glad your home safe & well 
Sara xxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Sara - If it's a hydro, they usually swell up on the scans when your on stims...  Do remember though that I got pg with my son from my first attempt and my tube must have still had a hydro then which I guess wasn't as bad as it is now!  my advice is to see if they see any mass near your ovary area where your tubes are on your scans on your right side - if they do, just refuse to continue until you get it sorted out... or alternatively freeze all embryos and try FET's after you've had your tubes out!  it could just be that you have blocked tubes without a hydrosalpinx...  Is there anyway that you can somehow check your notes from when you last had your tubes checked to see if hydrosalpinx is mentioned at all??
Kelly - thanks sweetie  
H xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for the advise helen i will be looking closely today ~ i had my tubes checked @ an nhs hospital but the gyno never mentioned  hydrosalpinx  at the time to me i had the test re done twice & an injection to make sure it wasnt just a spasme (sp) well i guess only time will tell, 

thanks again ~ hope your resting up i know must be kinda hard with a toddler  very cute one thou 
Sara xxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Sara - Good luck for your scan...  NHS tests don't seem to like admitting hydro's anyway to be honest...  No taking it easy isn't easy with a toddler but he has his nanny here making a fuss of him!!  hope your tooth pain gets better!!
Helen xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Helen ~ glad his nanny is helping out !!    i will ask my cons today  all will be ok tooth still hurts but can't really take anything it's right at the back of my mouth i am so worried it may be the start of wisdom teeth    as i havent had them yet ... Let's hope not ! 

Take it easy and make the most of people helping you 
Saraxxxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

HI Hun
Glad to hear it all went well. At least you were left with one tube and now im sure ur tx will go swimmingly!!

To the others asking about detecting hydro- mine was diagnosed through a scan on one tube but it wasnt til they cut me open they saw the 2nd tubes was just as fluid filled, so they ended taking both.  They tubes are so small you cant always tell so sometimes they will do a laparoscopy too.
xx


----------

